# Laymans Guide. DBol Cycle.



## Dirtydave311 (May 1, 2011)

I will show you the most popular AND effective stack for use with good old "Bol. This combination is below the recommended required dosage for one simple reason. It will stack with almost anything! It could be an excellent first timers stack and will bring fairly decent results WITHOUT any of the totally "bulled up out of all proportion" side effects that we hear about so often. More on that later, but for now we will look at a ten week cycle, using DIANABOL or indeed PRONABOL 5, for that matter. Another excellent oral that is now back in force and giving some really good gains without problems. This also has been around for some time.











Suggested Cycle for use with Dianabol or Pronabol - 10 weeks only
The total amount of tablets would be 492. This would be exact to the last. It would be best to take them in three sections throughout the day, not so hard on the system. After this cycle, It would be best to take at least four weeks off and give the body a rest from the gear. Many actually keep on throughout the year , this is not recommended, or at least wasn't until the intervention of such wonders as the oral from Spain called CLENBUTEROL (SPIROPENT) and the injectable from down under called DRIVE.

So, whats the deal with this? I was under the assumption that oral only cycles were a no-no, and especially at those dosages and for that length of time. 

*Thoughts?

I dont plan on running this, i wouldnt take dbol by itself... Just read it and wanted to gets everyones thoughts on it.*


----------



## cg89 (May 1, 2011)

looks a bit high in the dosage and a little long for a oral cycle im doing dbol and test prop soon as my order comes in may. Im stating around 30mg and see where it goes if 30 is good for me then i might kick it up to 40mg week 3-4.


----------



## Dirtydave311 (May 1, 2011)

Thats what i was thinkin when i read it, i can see maybe doin a 6 week with test e at like 50,60,70,70,60,50... but i dont know if ide go 10weeks at those dosages. Unless hes talkin about 5mg and then i can see the dosages but not the length


----------



## TGB1987 (May 1, 2011)

This is a very outdated setup.  We know more about the proper useage of AAS now and how to avoid harm to the body.  This setup is much too long.  It uses a taper down which is not needed.  The cycle uses an oral only which is not recommended.  You can't believe or trust everything you read.  You have to use your own judgement as to what is out dated and what is great info when you read these older books.  Many older books also recommend Nolva or Clomid but we know nowa days that this is not ideal or whats best.  So what I am trying to say here is when you read books you have to take into consideration what year it was written in , who the author is, and whether you agree with what the author's views are.  In the world of AAS things change constantly.  We are always looking for new, better,safer ways to use AAS.  The longer they are around the more we learn about them and their uses.  So take everything you read with a grain of salt and try to understand why the author suggests this or that technique.  When you truly understand how things work you can make your own informed decisions.  Good Luck.


----------



## Dirtydave311 (May 3, 2011)

i mean i knew and figured that was wrong.... and in the whole book hes talkin about takin deca and nolva at the same time, and tren and nolva, etc etc


----------



## Dirtydave311 (May 3, 2011)

TGB bro you should write a book lol, take the outline from an already written book and write your own. Ide buy it.


----------



## BigBird (May 3, 2011)

The Dbol pyramid seems to mirror the DBol aspect of Arnold's pyramiding back in the 70s.  His pyramid peaked at 100mg Dbol ED and tapered back down and his "off-cycle" actually entailed DBol at 30mg ED (in addition to 200mg Deca EW).


----------



## GMO (May 3, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> This is a very outdated setup. We know more about the proper useage of AAS now and how to avoid harm to the body. This setup is much too long. It uses a taper down which is not needed. The cycle uses an oral only which is not recommended. You can't believe or trust everything you read. You have to use your own judgement as to what is out dated and what is great info when you read these older books. Many older books also recommend Nolva or Clomid but we know nowa days that this is not ideal or whats best. So what I am trying to say here is when you read books you have to take into consideration what year it was written in , who the author is, and whether you agree with what the author's views are. In the world of AAS things change constantly. We are always looking for new, better,safer ways to use AAS. The longer they are around the more we learn about them and their uses. So take everything you read with a grain of salt and try to understand why the author suggests this or that technique. When you truly understand how things work you can make your own informed decisions. Good Luck.


 

100% Accurate^^^

I would not run d-bol for more than 6 weeks, and there is no need to change the dose unless you are looking for your sweet spot.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (May 3, 2011)

man don't know about running dbol more than 6 weeks, doing 10weeks of dbol, your liver will hate you for it.


----------



## Dirtydave311 (May 3, 2011)

oh im not doin it, read it in a book.


----------

